# 5D Mark III Auto Focus



## Rick50 (Mar 17, 2013)

I think I learned a new feature on my 5D, Mk III.
AI Servo auto focus.

I shot a parade yesterday and it sure helped. What I did was to 1st set my focus button to a rear panel button as I'm not good at holding the shutter button down half way for maintaining focus.

Then I set the camera to AI Servo focus mode. Then locate my subject that's coming up the street and press and hold the focus button. While the subject is moving I can zoom the lens with my left hand for a good shot and press the shutter for the pic. If I want I just hold the shutter down and it will keep shooting. Cool stuff.

Plus you can select one of several areas of focus on the screen. The 5D has a 61 point focusing system that is very elaborate. It was worth a bit of study as I did get good results. Just a few of some 350 shots were out of focus.


----------



## David444 (Mar 17, 2013)

That is my main setup, AI servo along with BBF (back button focus) I even use it with all my still shots.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 17, 2013)

Welcome to back button focus my friend, it is a beautiful world.


----------

